# Going to see a Endo... nervous



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm waiting for the referral to go through so I can go see an Endo dr, found one whos willing to do base pay off my income and its not going to be expensive but tests will be, My stomach is still hurting still having chest pains. My dr thinks it might be Gastroparesis. My stomach is slow to empty and she wants me to go see an endo dr before I see a GI dr, to see if my hashimoto's is hiding anything else going on. Someone who knows whats going on, My anti body test is still 1400. I'm just thinking like shouldn't it be going down with my treatments? I go on Halloween to get more blood work shes doing T4 t4 free my t3 and TSH again. I'm just like nervous I'm going to see this new dr and just be stuck, I'm tired of this up and downs.


----------



## Karinp (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you ever been tested for celiac disease? People with hashi's have an increased risk of having it and since you're having gastro symptoms, i would request the blood tests. I was having some vague gastro symptoms and it turns out i have celiac disease. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's good news about seeing an endo.

Thyroid issues have been known to slow things down in the gut...could be a connection here!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> I'm waiting for the referral to go through so I can go see an Endo dr, found one whos willing to do base pay off my income and its not going to be expensive but tests will be, My stomach is still hurting still having chest pains. My dr thinks it might be Gastroparesis. My stomach is slow to empty and she wants me to go see an endo dr before I see a GI dr, to see if my hashimoto's is hiding anything else going on. Someone who knows whats going on, My anti body test is still 1400. I'm just thinking like shouldn't it be going down with my treatments? I go on Halloween to get more blood work shes doing T4 t4 free my t3 and TSH again. I'm just like nervous I'm going to see this new dr and just be stuck, I'm tired of this up and downs.


This is very good news! I will remain hopeful for you. When is your appt.?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Karinp said:


> Have you ever been tested for celiac disease? People with hashi's have an increased risk of having it and since you're having gastro symptoms, i would request the blood tests. I was having some vague gastro symptoms and it turns out i have celiac disease. Good luck to you!!!


Its what I was first tested for, it was negative... Thank you


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> That's good news about seeing an endo.
> 
> Thyroid issues have been known to slow things down in the gut...could be a connection here!


Thats what my dr was saying and since shes family practice she wants me to see someone who could help me further...


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> This is very good news! I will remain hopeful for you. When is your appt.?


waiting for the referral to go threw said it takes like a week to get it to them and then they call me and make an appointment. So I dunno she just said she was going to put it in, and the Dr works in the hospital. His office is like part of the hospital.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

It's going to take longer than I thought. My mom got full time I go in her insurance and that takes a week and they have a dr closer but will let me use my drs refural. I get new blood work Monday. But I'm kinda happy to wait if I'm not paying like a whole bunch of money. Just wanted to update


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

That's great news that you can get in on your Mom's health insurance!


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

lainey said:


> That's great news that you can get in on your Mom's health insurance!


she has to wait till a pay day then she can put me on the insurance and her boss said that take another week, then I can go to my dr, they give me a new referral to a dr threw the insurance and I'll only be charged a 30/40 dollar co pay. Its another few weeks of waiting but Im ok with it lol.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That will be worth the wait!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> she has to wait till a pay day then she can put me on the insurance and her boss said that take another week, then I can go to my dr, they give me a new referral to a dr threw the insurance and I'll only be charged a 30/40 dollar co pay. Its another few weeks of waiting but Im ok with it lol.


I would definitely be okay w/that! What wonderful news for you!! Now you can "relax" a bit about the financial end of it anyway!!


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. I'm like yay I can get my teeth fixed I'm having problems with my teeth I cracked tooth again. The dentist keeps telling me they look fine so I dunno why they keep chipping.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe I mentioned in another thread that possibly you grind them while you sleep and need an appliance to wear while you are sleeping to prevent this.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes and I mentioned I wear a night guard. Dentist also said he seen no signs of grinding


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hard to keep up with everything....


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

It's fine. I asked him if it was from grinding he says he didn't see any signs of them. I got two fills and a crown done. He wants me to start brushing with floride. If its not one thing is another right?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Depressed. My moms insurance won't let me go on the policy because I'm over 18 and not in school her and her boss tried to do it today and I have to be in school or under 18 to be on the policy. I'm depressed and sad.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not sure that's true anymore...do a little research...I think with the new laws, you can be covered on mom or dad's insurance until age 26.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

They called the insurance company, they said I had to be in school... its walmart company insurance. She even said that and they told her no and denied me


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. Well, any chance you can sign up for classes at a community college? Do you have to be a full-time student, or does just taking a class or two qualify?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The way I interpret the obamacare law below is that if the current insurance allows for coverage of children, then they must allow for coverage of adult children under the age of 26.

SEC. 2714 [42 U.S.C. 300gg-14]. EXTENSION OF DEPENDENT COVERAGE.

''(a) IN GENERAL.-A group health plan and a health insurance issuer offering group or individual health insurance coverage that provides dependent coverage of children shall continue to make such coverage available for an adult child until the child turns 26 years of age. Nothing in this section shall require a health plan or a health insurance issuer described in the preceding sentence to make coverage available for a child of a child receiving dependent coverage. [As revised by section 2301(b) of HCERA]

''(b) REGULATIONS.-The Secretary shall promulgate regulations to define the dependents to which coverage shall be made available under subsection (a).

''(c) RULE OF CONSTRUCTION.-Nothing in this section shall be construed to modify the definition of 'dependent' as used in the Internal Revenue Code of 1986 with respect to the tax treatment of the cost of coverage.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have to be a full time student living at home. Is what they told her. I guess maybe call walmarts insurance and ask them your self. They to her I had to be a full time student or under the age of 18. It's thier policy. It's what they allow. Fall semester is almost out. I can't sign up till jan for classes.

I don't know what Obama care or even understand what half of that means. If Obama care worked I could get insurance on my own but I don't. All I know is what they told her when she signed me up and they denid me.

I've already yelled and screamed about it. There's nothing she can do. So I guess I'm out. Ill just have to be like most middle class white girls who didn't have a baby at 16 and finished hIgh school and aren't married who don't have health insurance. I've never had health insurance in my life. So I guess I'm not going to miss anything. It's the way it goes.

Don't know why I said anything


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That stinks, Mel. Like you, I don't know much about Obamacare, either, but I think the part that would enable you to get insurance on your own doesn't actually start until 2014.

I honestly thought insurers HAD to cover "children" up to age 26, no strings attached. But evidently not...


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Walmart is notorious for doing it what it wants--including keeping it's hourly employees an hour or two below full time so that they don't have to provide them with the insurance in the first place.

You should be covered under federal law, that pre-empts company policy.

When the employer is in clear violation of the law, complaints should be filed with your state labor board, and the insurance company reported to the state insurance board.

Unfortunately, being the squeaky wheel can get your mother's hours reduced, I know, or worse, even fired. Yes, there is a dirty, nasty side to Walmart.

Look into it a little. What they are doing is wrong, and sometimes it takes a few to stand up and bring it forward.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

As many times as Wal-Mart has been sued by its own employees, you'd think they would stick to the law a bit more closely...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Obviously it's cheaper for them to settle the lawsuits and keep "business as usual" then to change anything.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well my mom has blue shield blue cross but its the company insurance. The company has that rule. She works 40 hours a week 6 to 3. Which means I work 5 to 4 for her at my grandpas. I tired to tell her what was said. The minute Obama was mentioned she went on a rant about how if she was a different race she would get care or lives off well fare. An just went on this attack. My mom is very hard to talk. To she's not positive. She makes me feel guilty about everything and has mood swings. My dad is like hitler reincarnated who told me he's tired of taking care of me and wants me to move out. I listen all the time about ignorant crap. So when I try and mention anything it's shut down. 
My dads never wanted to take care of me. I kinda ruined his life. And as long as I don't ask for anything were good. So it's hard for me to just sit down with them and explain anything. It will be a fight. So ill just have to work something else out. Like I did when I had to drop out of college and like I have been since 15.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You need to get out of that environment. It's time to start your life.

If your grandpa loves you he will understand that you must leave.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have no where to go. And I'm basically on my own now I just have a roof over my head.

Dr just called labs are in from yesterday. My TSH is low. I'm having them mail the copy over to me so ill have numbers Friday


----------

